# War Machine Hangs Himself In Jail Found "Unresponsive"



## onip69

*War Machine attempts suicide*



> Jon Koppenhaver on suicide watch following attempted hanging on Tuesday night
> By Mookie Alexander  @mookiealexander on Oct 16 2014, 7:44p 3
> 
> 
> A report from TMZ says that jailed ex-UFC and Bellator fighter Jon Koppenhaver (AKA "War Machine") has been placed on suicide watch after a corrections officer foiled an attempt earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> Imprisoned MMA fighter Jon Koppenhaver, more familiarly known as "War Machine", had attempted suicide in his prison cell earlier this week. Koppenhaver, who is awaiting trial in Las Vegas on charges of attempted murder of his ex-girlfriend Christy Mack, tried to hang himself on Tuesday before a corrections officer had spotted him. TMZ has more details on this breaking story:
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ Tuesday night around 9:30 an officer was walking by War Machine's cell in Clark County Jail. The officer saw him sitting on the ground with his feet up on the bunk bed. When the officer called to him he was unresponsive.
> 
> The officer went into the cell and found he had a piece of linen around his neck which was tied to the leg of the bed. His face was purple. The officer cut the linen, removed it ... and we're told War Machine's breathing became less strained and he attempted to speak.
> 
> Koppenhaver has since been placed on suicide watch in an isolation cell, and the TMZ report also notes that he'd left what appeared to be a suicide note.
> 
> His next court appearance is scheduled for tomorrow on October 17th. Christy Mack will also appear in court to testify against Koppenhaver.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/1...r-machine-jail


----------



## Joabbuac

I never say shit like this... but honestly... just let him do it.


----------



## _RIVAL_

> According to numerous reports, former MMA fighter War Machine attempted suicide today while jailed in Las Vegas. The former UFC and Bellator star tried to hang himself, and was found unresponsive this morning in his jail cell. TMZ has the scoop: The officer went into the cell and found the ex-MMA fighter had a piece of linen around his neck which was tied to the leg of the bed — and his face was purple. The officer cut the linen, removed it … and we’re told War Machine’s breathing became less strained and he attempted to speak. He’s currently in a medical isolation cell on suicide watch. We’re told officers found what appeared to be a suicide note in the cell. - See more at: http://www.bjpenn.com/war-machine-f...tempted-suicide-in-jail/#sthash.vkvRGQz7.dpuf


*Looks like Koppenhaver's trying to take the quick way out...*

Source ----------> http://www.bjpenn.com/war-machine-found-unresponsive-following-attempted-suicide-in-jail/


----------



## Scarecrow

If the guy wants to puss and take the easy road out then give me the rope, I'll do the job right for him.


----------



## Ape City

I feel bad for the guy. Obviously a very mentally troubled individual who needs a lot of help.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

*War Machine attempts suicide by hanging in jail*



> War Machine tried to kill himself in his Las Vegas jail cell this week ... but his attempt was foiled by a corrections officer.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Tuesday night around 9:30 an officer was walking by War Machine's cell in Clark County Jail. The officer saw him sitting on the ground with his feet up on the bunk bed. When the officer called to him he was unresponsive.
> 
> The officer went into the cell and found the ex-MMA fighter had a piece of linen around his neck which was tied to the leg of the bed -- and his face was purple. The officer cut the linen, removed it ... and we're told War Machine's breathing became less strained and he attempted to speak.
> 
> He's currently in a medical isolation cell on suicide watch. We're told officers found what appeared to be suicide notes in the cell.
> 
> War Machine is in jail awaiting trial for the attempted murder of his ex-girlfriend, porn star Christy Mack, and her friend Corey Thomas.
> 
> War Machine's attorney tells us one of the letters found in the cell was written to Christy.


http://www.tmz.com/2014/10/16/war-machine-suicide-attempt-jail-las-vegas/


----------



## Woodenhead

_Rival_ neat you to it

http://www.mmaforum.com/bellator-fc/186034-war-machine-hangs-himself-jail-found-unresponsive.html


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Ops!! Delete then, please...:thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac

Woodenhead said:


> _Rival_ neat you to it
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/bellator-fc/186034-war-machine-hangs-himself-jail-found-unresponsive.html


and some other guy beat him to it

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/186002-war-machine-attempts-suicide.html#post2973730

Seems like everyone wants to post this one.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Holy shit. I don't like the guy but he needs some help.


----------



## LL

Some people just ain't cut out for life in the pen.

He's probably someone's bitch.


----------



## 420atalon

Officer should have forgot he saw anything and came back a half hour later...

Dude is a mess and obviously guilty, going to be yet another guy living off the taxpayers back pretty soon...


----------



## PheelGoodInc

420atalon said:


> Officer should have forgot he saw anything and came back a half hour later...
> 
> Dude is a mess and obviously guilty, going to be yet another guy living off the taxpayers back pretty soon...


That's how people get fired and end up being locked up themselves.

No matter how much the guy is a POS, they are required to take action. If they are negligent they will lose their jobs.

I have a lot of friends that work custody.


----------



## Swp

Why do people still give attention to this subject ?


----------



## HexRei

Swp said:


> Why do people still give attention to this subject ?


Why do people slow down to look at a car wreck?


----------



## Woodenhead

HexRei said:


> Why do people slow down to look at a car wreck?


I can't speak for everyone, but I drive a tow truck.


----------



## hatedcellphones

Woodenhead said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I drive a tow truck.


That is just too damn perfect.


----------



## JASONJRF

He was just trying to Rub one Out whats the big deal I swear the media now adays


----------



## JASONJRF

LL said:


> Some people just ain't cut out for life in the pen.
> 
> He's probably someone's bitch.


He's in Jail dude not prison there is a huge difference and I'm sure he would hold up fine in Prison


----------



## JWP

Lol some real humanitarians on here


----------



## LizaG

Kinda feel for WM here as he must've gone through something in life to make him act the way he does, has he even tried to get help?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

JWP said:


> Lol some real humanitarians on here


I agree, not happy with WM doing this and I never have ever liked him. I also know that christy macks stories and actions are more than likely less than truthful being a daffy retard pornstar who was with him for years.


----------



## LizaG

UFC_OWNS said:


> I agree, not happy with WM doing this and I never have ever liked him. *I also know *that christy macks stories and actions *are more than likely less than truthful being a daffy retard pornstar *who was with him for years.


You can't be serious right?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

CupCake said:


> You can't be serious right?


Of course I am, you would be naive to think that war machine hitting her is all that happened between them. I bet there's a lot of stuff she hasn't said about what she did to him as well. Pornstars constantly put themselves in retarded positions like this, I would be less hesitant to fully believe a plane jane or whoever instead of her.


----------



## LizaG

I'm not saying any more on that last comment or I will get banned from here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Okey dokey


----------



## Zenhalo

LL said:


> Some people just ain't cut out for life in the pen.
> 
> He's probably someone's bitch.


You say that as if it's a point of pride.


----------



## rabakill

There are 2 instances where I can understand a man hitting a women, not condone but understand. A women cheats on a man, gets a lifelong std and gives it to the man or a women cheats on a man and has children that are not her husbands and lies about it. Neither of those things happened here, War Machines story is a warning. He was a normal guy and then when police officers mistook his identity it messed up his life permanently. Had he not gone to jail the first time we'd never have heard of the guy.


----------



## hadoq

rabakill said:


> There are 2 instances where I can understand a man hitting a women, not condone but understand. A women cheats on a man, gets a lifelong std and gives it to the man or a women cheats on a man and has children that are not her husbands and lies about it. Neither of those things happened here, War Machines story is a warning. He was a normal guy and then when police officers mistook his identity it messed up his life permanently. Had he not gone to jail the first time we'd never have heard of the guy.


just gonna put this out there for those who haven't seen it


----------



## King Daisuke

rabakill said:


> War Machines story is a warning. He was a normal guy and then when police officers mistook his identity it messed up his life permanently. Had he not gone to jail the first time we'd never have heard of the guy.


This I agree with.I don't think it excuses his behaviour at all, but the guy was dealt a bad hand, and not all people can overcome that.


----------



## Spite

On a lighter note I found this to be funny.



UFC_OWNS said:


> Pornstars constantly put themselves in retarded positions


----------



## Life B Ez

War Machine's suicide note. Maybe I'm a little strange but when you're dating a porn star and you are a porn star isn't being upset and you know almost killing someone for cheating a little strange.



> “To die proudly when it is no longer possible to live proudly.” -Nietzsche-
> 
> If you are reading this then it must be a rap. I refuse to live a parasitic life, relying on taxes and the generosity of friends for food and shelter, while never being able to give back. I always used to say, “You gotta know when the gig is up.” I had a good run. I experienced more in my short life than 5 avg. men combined.
> 
> To: Christy, my one: I truly love you and planned on being with you forever. I know that I had many flaws and that I wasn’t the best BF at times. [Ed. note: Dude.] When I left you in May it didn’t take me long to realize my mistake. I loved you more than freedom. When we re-united I was 100% dedicated, I know you felt it. I guess it was too little, too late though because something seemed different about you. It drove me crazy, but I knew that you still loved me because you kept telling me to get you the ring. Looking back on it, I guess you wanted security before you “put all of your eggs in one basket” again. That night I was so excited to see you. Finding what I found that night was devastating to me, more than you will ever know. Not just the unfaithfulness, but the way U cared for him and protected him. Not a day goes by that I don’t wish that you weren’t hurt that night, I hope you know that. If I could do it all over again I’d just have laid down and let him beat me up. Maybe you still loved me enough to stop him and make him leave. Maybe I could have just laid on our bed and cried and you’d have held me. Maybe you still loved me enough to end that fling and re-commit to me…I’ll never know. I forgive you, please forgive me, I love you. In hard times know that I am there to lean on.
> 
> Ryan: I love you brother, long live the circle. Keep Alpha Male Shit alive.
> 
> Zsanett: You were a wonderful wife and stronger than you know, I was always proud of you. Szeretlek.
> 
> Michael, Shannah, Melissa: I love you all so much, sorry I wasn’t a better brother. Don’t let the Koppenhaver name die Mike, it’s all you.
> 
> Papa: You were the best grandfather a guy could ask for, I love you. Sorry to let you down.
> 
> NYBA, R1, Kendall, 9MM, Wadad, Doodoo, Julio, Heather, Trae, JD, Baret, Herman, Pav, Duza, Vitelli, Sua, Matt, D, J.R., Daniel, Fritz: My great friends, oh how I love you all, may my strength be with you.
> 
> Amanda: Thank you for your love and support, it meant the world to me. I hope you find your Tristan. I will watch over you.
> 
> Oh man, writing all of this has me crying like a lil’ bitch! I still don’t understand how I got into this mess, I don’t know why this had to happen. My life was going so well. I know that I made mistakes in the past but I had corrected that and was living life correctly. It is one thing to catch a case when you set out to commit a crime, but catching a case when you have nothing but good intentions in your heart is just so hard to accept. The severity of the charges makes it that much worse. They wanna charge me with battery and DV? Fine, do it, but don’t railroad me with B.S. fantasy charges like: ****! Attempted murder! Kidnapping! And burglary! It’s ******* ridiculous and it’s making it impossible for justice. I’m a good person with a huge heart and everyone who knows me knows that, especially Christy. I don’t know what has happened to her but I’m not gonna watch the woman I love go on the stand and tell painful lies about me. I don’t know if her scumbag agent is making her do this for $/publicity, or if the D.A. is just pressuring her/scaring her, or what. Anyway, thank you to all who have supported me over the years, I appreciate you all, sorry if I’ve let you down. I hope you choose to remember me for my times of strength and not for this. Society has killed men. I was never meant to live in this era anyway. Follow your dreams and think for yourselves.
> 
> “Verily, I often laugh at the weaklings who think themselves good because they have no claws.” -Nietzsche-


http://www.cagepotato.com/war-machine-suicide-note/


----------



## Rauno

You'd figure the letter was written by a pretty articulate and intelligent person..


----------



## hatedcellphones

Damn, that's bleak.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Reading it, I do have some sort of feeling for the guy. He's obviously not able to control it. He obviously is a danger to himself and society because he blacks out and it disappears. He's basically cost himself everything over it, several times. It's like building a house then hitting it with a wrecking ball time and time again.

I don't want to see the dude die, but really he shouldn't be around people if he ever makes it out of there. He should go live in Alaska or some shit and no longer be a burden to society.


----------



## hatedcellphones

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Reading it, I do have some sort of feeling for the guy. He's obviously not able to control it. He obviously is a danger to himself and society because he blacks out and it disappears. He's basically cost himself everything over it, several times. It's like building a house then hitting it with a wrecking ball time and time again.
> 
> I don't want to see the dude die, but really he shouldn't be around people if he ever makes it out of there. He should go live in Alaska or some shit and no longer be a burden to society.


Ooh, yeah! Then he could get a job as a logger and grow a Wolverine beard like Dexter!


----------



## Woodenhead

Shallow egotistical childish moron.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

hatedcellphones said:


> Ooh, yeah! Then he could get a job as a logger and grow a Wolverine beard like Dexter!


I'm currently on the 7th episode, don't ruin the beard future!!!!


----------



## hadoq

http://www.bjpenn.com/he-speaks-war-machine-embracing-grandmas-***gotry-in-prison/



> “On October 7th I received a book in the mail titled “The Disappearance of The Universe” and I’d like to thank whomever sent it. I’ve really been struggling in here, dealing with this seemingly out of the blue disaster that I have been blindsided by.
> 
> My entire life I have fought “forgiveness”, plotted revenge and fantasized about carrying it out…it was just my personality. Well, my entire life I have also been plagued with shit luck. No matter how much I thought I was trying to change, I was still ending up with the same results…my grandmother always told me that hate was poison; others have told me that “negativity” will attract more negativity… I labeled all of that ***gotry and pushed on.
> 
> Well, I’m done trying the same tactics that have failed me over and over again.
> 
> I want to be happy; I want to live a happy life. Will forgiveness work like magic? I dunno, that’d be great if it did though. One thing it can’t do, is hurt. In fact, I’m pretty sure it will most likely speed up my healing process either way. Maybe all of this happened just so that I’d make this one important change.
> 
> I will apologize in advance if my lack of hate will make me less entertaining; but at the end of the day, where has my past attitude really gotten me? I read some Bible quote the other day: “It’s easy to see a splinter in someone else’s eye, but hard to see the log in your own.” (Something like that) I have cheated on women, I have lied, I have hurt people, and I have slept with women in relationships.
> 
> Nobody is innocent, we have all earned the pain we receive, and if you look hard enough, you will find it. When you find that you truly are the one responsible for it all, it really hurts, the guilt is devastating…forgiving yourself* at that point then becomes even harder than forgiving the ones who originally “wronged you”*.
> 
> If you are a fan of mine please don’t harass Christy, just let her be. Don’t respond to all the people spewing hate against me. If you’re a fan of mine , just please analyze and learn from my situation, and apply it to your own life.
> 
> I deserved this, she deserved this, he deserved this, and we are also all innocent at the same time. I just hope to one day have the opportunity to put this new way of thinking to use, out there in the real world.
> I can’t wait until this court nightmare is over and I can begin the next chapter in my life. Thanks for all of your support, all the letters and books truly mean a lot. The court system is ****ed up; let’s hope their attempt at railroading me fails and that I only have to deal with the more realistic charges. To charge me with ****, attempted murder, burglary, and kidnapping…is just crazy.”


this is the only way, I'm somewhat glad and even surprised that he's smart enough to realize that.

we all make mistakes, we all hurt people.


----------



## Danm2501

Most disturbing bit of that whole speel of bullshit is the "she deserved this" comment. He's such a piece of shit.


----------



## Liddellianenko

hadoq said:


> http://www.bjpenn.com/he-speaks-war-machine-embracing-grandmas-***gotry-in-prison/
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only way, I'm somewhat glad and even surprised that he's smart enough to realize that.
> 
> we all make mistakes, we all hurt people.


I agree, if genuine then I think this is a profound realisation on WM's part, hope this is the beginning of the turnaround for him.

He made a mistake. People make worse, much worse. Just open the newspapers every day. If he means this, he can do better, much worse people have and none of us sitting here judging him are saints either.

Also what he did was very wrong, aggravated assault and unlawful entry, those are the crimes he should be charged for. Not attempt to murder, burglary, kidnapping etc., he is correct that these are made up charges.

Still, this could be nothing more than an attempt at fake contrition to garner sympathy now that he's up the river.


----------

